# Latest driver and firmware for ASMedia ASM106x series



## Regeneration (Mar 7, 2020)

I'd like to share with the world the latest driver and firmware for ASMedia ASM106x SATA controller series. It has been painful for me to find. ASM106x is the popular chipset for SATA III PCIe expansion (add-on) cards, RAID and M.2, such as: SilverStone ECS03, OWC Accelsior S, Delock, I/O Crest, Syba, StarTech, Ableconn and probably many more.

Firmware version is 190920_00_00_00 from 1/2020 and is intended ONLY for add-on cards (128KB). Motherboard integrated ASM106x uses a different kind of firmware (32KB).
Driver version is 3.2.3.0000 WHQL last updated on 12/2019 for compatibility with the recent build of Windows 10.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 7, 2020)

You might want to be a bit more specific than "the latest". Please put the dates of the drivers when you post things like this, as otherwise they're quite pointless.
The firmware version doesn't add up to a date either.
Not trying to be rude here, but too many people claim things are "the latest" but without a date, it's not helpful.

*Edit:* Thanks for adding the dates.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 7, 2020)

I had bsod with those, I have an add in card.

So have a backup. On station-driver site there were older firmwares also. If these are ar some secuirity fixes, it will end up as usually slower.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 7, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> I had bsod with those, I have an add in card.
> 
> So have a backup. On station-driver site there were older firmwares also. If these are ar some secuirity fixes, it will end up as usually slower.



I had a bad experience with the drivers and firmware from Station-Drivers. BSODs, drives failing to detect, and lock ups during POST.

The files above work perfectly with my Asmedia PCIe cards that shipped with firmware 140916 and above.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> You might want to be a bit more specific than "the latest". Please put the dates of the drivers when you post things like this, as otherwise they're quite pointless.
> The firmware version doesn't add up to a date either.
> Not trying to be rude here, but too many people claim things are "the latest" but without a date, it's not helpful.
> 
> *Edit:* Thanks for adding the dates.



To me they must be from official website not a 3rd party site...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 8, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> To me they must be from official website not a 3rd party site...


ASMedia don't have an official driver or firmware download option on their site...
I mean, I'm sure you can email them and ask nicely if they can send it to you, as they're pretty good guys based on my working experience with them...
However, a lot of companies don't provide drivers or firmwares, they expect you to go through the company that sold you the gear.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> ASMedia don't have an official driver or firmware download option on their site...
> I mean, I'm sure you can email them and ask nicely if they can send it to you, as they're pretty good guys based on my working experience with them...
> However, a lot of companies don't provide drivers or firmwares, they expect you to go through the company that sold you the gear.



I know that, however the likes of AMD, Nvidia, Intel, Via, SIS, Realtek all provide drivers.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 11, 2020)

You've just reminded me of the semi-recently redesigned Realtek website. Real pleasure to download from


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 11, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> You've just reminded me of the semi-recently redesigned Realtek website. Real pleasure to download from



The new Realtek website is a nightmare. Hard to navigate or search, downloads require email verification, and a reCAPTCHA that makes you question your own humanity in a level that you have to call your parents and ask for a birth certificate copy. Plus, they stopped publishing audio drivers on that awful website.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh yea, where has the audio driver gone? Not updated in two years or something.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 24, 2021)

Attached a more recent ones. Driver v3.3.5.0 from 6/2020 and firmware v200604_00_00_00 from 9/2020.

Firmware must be flashed from DOS. You can use Rufus to create a bootable USB with PC DOS.

If updating from an old driver, it will be wise to change to Standard SATA AHCI Controller before uninstalling.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Attached a more recent ones. Driver v3.3.5.0 from 6/2020 and firmware v200604_00_00_00 from 9/2020.
> 
> Firmware must be flashed from DOS. You can use Rufus to create a bootable USB with PC DOS.
> 
> If updating from an old driver, it will be wise to change to Standard SATA AHCI Controller before uninstalling.



Where are you pulling them from?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 24, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Where are pulling them from?


Some Chinese company that make add-on cards keep updated files for their products.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Why not link the page?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 24, 2021)

因為不是英文

Thats' why.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Some Chinese company that make add-on cards keep updated files for their products.



Im wondering if this might be another viable source.








						ASMedia 106x SATA Controller Drivers Download | Device Drivers
					

Extra Drivers are required to use SATA controllers on many operating systems. Some later versions of Windows 10, Windows 2019 Server may provide drivers either preinstalled or on the Windows installation media in a 3rd party directory. Driver going back to Windows XP are below. Installation...




					oemdrivers.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 24, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im wondering if this might be another viable source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its outdated stuff. Station-drivers is the closest to be viable but its in French and sometimes they shove unwanted files to the drivers.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 24, 2021)

From personal experience the last drivers that work for Win 7 64 are the 3.3.3.0 (Z87-Z97 platforms) and Win 10 are the 3.3.5.0  (X99, Z390) and 3.3.3.0 (X79). I tried the 3.3.5.0's on the earlier platforms and got BSOD's, had to do image backup reinstalls for Win 10 X79's.


----------



## jas0ndotc0m (Jul 25, 2021)

When trying to update firmware via DOS, im getting an error saying "do not detect ASM 2106B". Is there an admin bypass command? Thanks



bobbybluz said:


> From personal experience the last drivers that work for Win 7 64 are the 3.3.3.0 (Z87-Z97 platforms) and Win 10 are the 3.3.5.0  (X99, Z390) and 3.3.3.0 (X79). I tried the 3.3.5.0's on the earlier platforms and got BSOD's, had to do image backup reinstalls for Win 10 X79's.


Have you tried Windows 10 on a Z97(i7-4790) platform?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 25, 2021)

jas0ndotc0m said:


> When trying to update firmware via DOS, im getting an error saying "do not detect ASM 2106B". Is there an admin bypass command? Thanks
> 
> 
> Have you tried Windows 10 on a Z97(i7-4790) platform?


I had 10 Enterprise on a Z77 3770K rig for a few years, worked fine. I still have a very rarely used 6-core AMD Thuban setup with an early build of 10 Enterprise on it that works surprisingly well. Why are you trying to upgrade firmware?


----------



## jas0ndotc0m (Jul 25, 2021)

The 10 sata port pcie card i got on ebay isnt working correctly. Reads in Bios and device manager, but wont show the any of the hdds connected to it(in disk management). I pinpointed it down to driver or firmware issues, and my other IT buddy thinks its firmware also. Maybe should have went for a 16-port minisas raid controller card but some of those are limited to 2tb hdd and old firmware issues.


----------



## Boombastik (Jul 26, 2021)

these firmwares are for *asm1062* and not asm1061


----------



## chrcoluk (Aug 16, 2021)

Without a changelog they meaningless to me, I dont flash blindly.  But I am sure some will appreciate the sharing of the files.


----------



## udidwht (Sep 7, 2021)

On station drivers site they list them after choosing 'submit date' as:

Asmedia ASM 1x6x...

Asmedia ASM 106x...

What differs between the two? 

I purchased the following card so which would I choose?






						Amazon.com: LTERIVER PCIE to 4-Ports Serial ATA/SATA 3.0 Host Controller Card for Windows Server, XP,7,8.0,8.1,10(32/64) Systems-4X 6Gbps Max SATA 3.0 None Raid Ports-Support AHCI and IDE Boot Up (PCE-G2S4) : Electronics
					

Buy LTERIVER PCIE to 4-Ports Serial ATA/SATA 3.0 Host Controller Card for Windows Server, XP,7,8.0,8.1,10(32/64) Systems-4X 6Gbps Max SATA 3.0 None Raid Ports-Support AHCI and IDE Boot Up (PCE-G2S4): SCSI Port Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 7, 2021)

udidwht said:


> On station drivers site they list them after choosing 'submit date' as:
> 
> Asmedia ASM 1x6x...
> 
> ...


Don't know this card but it appears to use ASM1061 and ASM1093. So it is likely to be 106x.


----------



## udidwht (Sep 7, 2021)

The small instruction booklet that ships with my card reads....

Product description:

PCIE-GS24 is a PCI-Express X1 interface to 4-ports SATA-III host controller card. It is based on ASMedia ASM1061 and ASM1093 SATA controller solution. Blah...blah...blah


----------



## marcmy (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi, appreciate you uploading these, but please link the site as I'd like to get the latest when possible. It doesn't need to be in English, as Chrome can translate it with a click.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 29, 2021)

Several OEM sources. I don't remember which one exactly.

http://ableconn.com/support_1.php?gid=120

http://ableconn.com/support_1.php?gid=61

There's a new firmware listed on their website.

Firmware version: 201105_00_76_00 from 11/2020.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2022)

New firmware version 210906_00_76_01 from 11/2021.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (Apr 18, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> New firmware version 210906_00_76_01 from 11/2021.


The above post is for ASMedia 1062 cards (Rev 2) not ASMedia 1061 (Rev 1) - which this post is about!
• Both ASMedia 1061 and ASMedia 1062 cards are referred to as 'ASMedia 106x SATA Controllers' (which causes the confusion) - I have fixed that problem below! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Firmware Update for Asmedia 1061.
----------------------------------------
Device Name: Asmedia 1061 SATA Controller Ver 5.00 AHCI Mode.
• Have amended the 'String Name' with a Hex Editor to avoid confusion and renamed Ver 4.27 as Ver 5.00.
• The default 'Asmedia 1061 SATA Controller BIOS' did not integrate with my 'motherboard BIOSes' correctly!
• NOTE: This package is for a v1 card.  v2 firmware DOES NOT work with it!  Think of it as Asmedia 1061 and >>NOT<< Asmedia 1062!

Device Manager.
------------------
Device Manager\Storage controllers\Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver Name: Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
Hardware ID: Root\Spaceport
• This driver should be installed via Windows 10 Professional 21H2!  Nothing else is needed!
• I have also backed up this driver!  It is 64 bit.

WARNING!
------------
Asmedia ASM-106x Sata 6G controller Drivers Version 3.3.3.0
Asmedia ASM-106x Sata 6G controller Drivers Version 3.3.3.5
• These seem to install and appear fine alongside the above driver, but I had a year of the BSOD as a result!
• Uninstall these if installed in Device Manager, and remove permanently!

The Mole.
18th April 2022, 14:00.

-----
• Build 2.  Fixed my incorrect spelling of Asmedia. 
CRC32: 45B0974C
MD5: F2B636B1149351E51071646DE8545306
SHA-1: 7AB52F4902CCC51642034D97046C87E8C94A0A0F
SHA-256: C0CAF9557A486A773663B73DC9EE03B76EDB924CEC111801BA5811E7D0914D4F


----------



## chrcoluk (May 3, 2022)

Very nice, but is there a changelog, and also how does one flash this firmware?


----------



## The_Mole_UK (May 4, 2022)

Pretty much what I said in my original post. I renamed 4.27 as 5.00 and tweaked a string in order to make sure that it is clear that this is the last BIOS for v1 and that this one is the v4.27 that works!!!  Changed 106x to 1061 and v4.27 to v5.00.

Build two was because it is not ASMedia as I’d used, but actually spelt Asmedia. Fixed that now...

This is a nice firmware.  Some flash with DOS and some used Windows.        I used the Windows flash program as it works fine.

You obviously haven’t looked in the zip - is as clear as I could make it.  Has rid me of BSOD associated with this card using Asmedia 1062 drivers, plus fixed issues in previous BIOSes where the main board BIOS showed garbled information.

The driver is found by Windows 10, but I read it from Device Manager and backed it up.

There is a screenshot of the flashing in the previous post!

If you have a v2 card, ie Asmedia 1062 then, you’ll need a different BIOS. Asmedia 106x is NOT what my card is, my posts are for Asmedia 1061.  The Asmedia 1062 drivers seem to crash and BSOD on my Asmedia 1061 although it took me a year to work this out!!!


----------



## chrcoluk (May 6, 2022)

I have 1064, do you have the bios for that? as it turns out I do have a bug that when using the card it messes up the drives shown on my board bios.

1064 is 4 ports gen 3 card.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (May 6, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I have 1064, do you have the bios for that? as it turns out I do have a bug that when using the card it messes up the drives shown on my board bios.
> 
> 1064 is 4 ports gen 3 card.


No.  Just the solution I found for my Asm1061.  Maybe Asm106x applies to Asm1062 upward?

Try a later BIOS for Asm1062 and see if it goes.  Either will flash and work, flash and die or do nothing!


----------



## chrcoluk (May 6, 2022)

The_Mole_UK said:


> No.  Just the solution I found for my Asm1061.  Maybe Asm106x applies to Asm1062 upward?
> 
> Try a later BIOS for Asm1062 and see if it goes.  Either will flash and work, flash and die or do nothing!


I can try it on a spare card, they very cheap to buy so not end of world if it gets bricked.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (May 7, 2022)

I think it will be ok.  When I tried Asm1062 on my Asm1061 I was told it would not work and nothing happened.

That’s how I realised it needed to be called Asm1061 and NOT Asm106x.

I suspect Asm1062 BIOS works on Asm1062 and above.  Unless there is a dedicated Asm1064 BIOS somewhere.  But it is labeled as Asm106x...

Just bought some DH61CR boards off eBay.  These are a sod to get to BIOS 0120 (SPECIFIC METHOD) but once done, they then support i7 Gen 3.

I might remove my Asm1061 card and motherboard/Quad Core and update my work PC to an i5.  I would get 4x Sata that way.


----------



## ro13 (May 8, 2022)

The_Mole_UK said:


> The above post is for ASMedia 1062 cards (Rev 2) not ASMedia 1061 (Rev 1) - which this post is about!
> • Both ASMedia 1061 and ASMedia 1062 cards are referred to as 'ASMedia 106x SATA Controllers' (which causes the confusion) - I have fixed that problem below!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





thx. it working fine on my (see picture). booting with windows 11 (m-sata) is a liitle bit faster now.


----------



## federico75 (May 9, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes, quisiera consultar si se pueden conectar 2 controladores ASM-106x Sata 6G en una misma mother, desde ya muchas gracias

Hello, good afternoon, I would like to ask if it is possible to connect 2 ASM-106x Sata 6G controllers to the same motherboard, thank you very much in advance


----------



## ro13 (May 9, 2022)

federico75 said:


> Hola buenas tardes, quisiera consultar si se pueden conectar 2 controladores ASM-106x Sata 6G en una misma mother, desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Hello, good afternoon, I would like to ask if it is possible to connect 2 ASM-106x Sata 6G controllers to the same motherboard, thank you very much in advance




it should be possible.


----------



## federico75 (May 9, 2022)

because I connect a 20-port controller and they all work fine but I connect the second controller and it doesn't start because the image freezes when the computer starts

I see that it shows me the 2 cards and takes the disks but after that the image is frozen, just in case I ask, do I have to update the driver and firmware?


----------



## ro13 (May 9, 2022)

federico75 said:


> because I connect a 20-port controller and they all work fine but I connect the second controller and it doesn't start because the image freezes when the computer starts
> 
> I see that it shows me the 2 cards and takes the disks but after that the image is frozen, just in case I ask, do I have to update the driver and firmware?




first i would try to update the bios of the mainboard to the latest version.


----------



## federico75 (May 9, 2022)

Ok, thank you very much, I'll start there first


----------



## tak21 (May 23, 2022)

The_Mole_UK said:


> Some flash with DOS


Can you please help me with the "how"? Your ZIP file does unfortunately  only include windows files. I do have linux installed. So I would like to ask for advice: which .exe file would I need to put on my (free-dos) USB stick to upgrade? Thank's in advance for your help


----------



## The_Mole_UK (May 25, 2022)

tak21 said:


> Can you please help me with the "how"? Your ZIP file does unfortunately  only include windows files. I do have linux installed. So I would like to ask for advice: which .exe file would I need to put on my (free-dos) USB stick to upgrade? Thank's in advance for your help


I upgraded from Windows 7.  The easiest way would be a Windows 7 PE CD to give you a temporary environment.  I suspect this may work...








						Windows 7 PE (Live) - Win7PE - ISO : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Windows 7 Preinstalled Environment (PE/Live) x64



					archive.org


----------



## tak21 (May 26, 2022)

Thx, I now temporarily installed windows.


----------



## chrcoluk (May 27, 2022)

I did try it on the newer 4 port ASMEDIA but it wouldnt flash.  No biggie, as I have no issues that matter.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 14, 2022)

The last firmware (210906_00_76_01) is seems buggy.

I couldn't install Windows because of it. The controller locked up during reformat and partitioning.

Reverting to 201105_00_76_00 fixed it for me.


----------



## did2 (Jul 3, 2022)

I have 2 10x sata extension cards with asm106x installed for a home video server currently running under windows 10 on a Asus B550 board. I want to switch to Win11.
I have this problem:

Booting Windows UEFI without TPM Secure mode with CSM enabled works okay, the two controllers show their messages and the disks coming up and after 40 seconds windows login screen appears.

In UEFI TPM Secure mode ( no CSM possible ) I get a black screen, no controller messages, but after 5-10 MINUTES the windows login screen appears.
I tried flashing the newest 3 versions of the asm106x but nothing helps.
The disks are usable, but the boot delay is just too long.

I could work wit Win11 installed with TPM disabled, but who knows which problems I would get from Microsoft in the future ?

Does anybody know where to find a firmware which works with UEFI Secure mode  ?
Or new cards which work with Win11 ?


----------



## navigatoras (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi,
just registered here as it is the only place that you can find references and advice for the asm 106x.

I have a such PCI-E x1 card with four sata connectors and it is marked as "SU-SA3004.V2" with a lot of issues on win7 and win10 platforms on different computers. Symptoms varying from blue screen, frozen pc to gapping perfomance (if on IDE mode from selection switch).

Mainly, I'm trying to setup a home NAS using the mobo Biostar A68-2100K with this asm controller but dealing withe impossible.

From one side Biostar is advising to use this particular controller with firmware ver 3.7, see link. From the other side, I'm unable to load any other firmware except ver 5.0 from the user The_Mole_UK in this thread.

All of my efforts with dos boot disk were failed and I get a message "do not detect ASM 2106B" as the user jas0ndotc0m was mentioned on this thread. I have try with various versions of spiupd.exe and various ROM files, everyrhing is failing.

So far I'm looking for a effective method of flashing the pci-e card and the correct version of 3.7 firmware, as what I can find around is the bersion of 32KB and I'm assuming the this is a shortened version of built in  BIOS version.

Any help is welcomed!

Thanks
​


----------



## Boombastik (Jul 5, 2022)

@navigatoras *For the firmware asm1061*
1)create a bootable usb disk (for example rufus)
2)unzip the folder i attached and put the four files in the usb stick root folder.
3)boot the pc from usb and write this command: AHCI.bat (please disable secure boot as we need to run in dos environment)
5) the firmware will updated to the new 4.27 (is the same that The_Mole_UK attached without his mod as not needed)


----------



## navigatoras (Jul 5, 2022)

*Boombastik I've noticed that the only change for flashing the firmware is the syntax of flash command in the ahci.bat. I'm gonna try later and I'll come back*​****edit: oh sorry, it's including the 106spi.exe*


----------



## lp989 (Aug 12, 2022)

federico75 said:


> because I connect a 20-port controller and they all work fine but I connect the second controller and it doesn't start because the image freezes when the computer starts
> 
> I see that it shows me the 2 cards and takes the disks but after that the image is frozen, just in case I ask, do I have to update the driver and firmware?


Hi Federico, I have the same issue when I added the 2nd ASM1064 20-port sata card. The strange thing is, yesterday it worked fine, today I got the latest W10 Updates and since then it either stays on the boot-up screen of the board or shows the screen like yours. I see yours are also different firmware versions, maybe that's the problem. Did you get any further?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2022)

lp989 said:


> Hi Federico, I have the same issue when I added the 2nd ASM1064 20-port sata card. The strange thing is, yesterday it worked fine, today I got the latest W10 Updates and since then it either stays on the boot-up screen of the board or shows the screen like yours. I see yours are also different firmware versions, maybe that's the problem. Did you get any further?



When you get Windows 10 booted have you tired to remove the device in device manager with the software and set Windows to not install drivers automatically so you can keep the driver that worked?

What 10 port sata card are you talking about?


----------



## federico75 (Aug 12, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> When you get Windows 10 booted have you tired to remove the device in device manager with the software and set Windows to not install drivers automatically so you can keep the driver that worked?
> 
> What 10 port sata card are you talking about?


‎Hello good morning, the only way I found so far to take the two 20-port sata cards, is to turn on the computer with the power cables of the hard drive disconnected and let it start normally until windows and just there I connect the power cable to the rigid disk and that way I take the two 20-port sata cards and all the rigid disks‎


----------



## maur0 (Aug 28, 2022)

the last driver is?


----------



## ro13 (Oct 16, 2022)

Driver v3.3.5.0 from 6/2020

is it the last driver at the moment?


----------



## The_Mole_UK (Oct 17, 2022)

Boombastik said:


> @navigatoras *For the firmware asm1061*
> 1)create a bootable usb disk (for example rufus)
> 2)unzip the folder i attached and put the four files in the usb stick root folder.
> 3)boot the pc from usb and write this command: AHCI.bat (please disable secure boot as we need to run in dos environment)
> 5) the firmware will updated to the new 4.27 (is the same that The_Mole_UK attached without his mod as not needed)


If you say so.  My PC/1061 card has worked fine ever since.  No more issues, no more BSOD and easier to flash.   Done my bit, each to their own...
(Changing the graphics card to a more Windows 10 friendly one helped too + redoing the heatsink)

The changes I made are because 4.27 is not clear which card it is for and second so that people know it is the last one for the 1061 (not 106x/1062) card.  There are also a couple of versions of 4.27.  Mine also flashes from Windows 10, so wrong there - but yes, if you want to install from a fiddlier DOS USBF, it will work that way too with a DOS installer.  I borrowed the Windows installer from another BIOS revision.

- v3.3.3.0/v3.3.3.5 had issues with my 1061 card. This driver is meant for 1062 only as far as I can tell (or it was my graphics card as well having an issue). I use the one supplied with no issues therefore...

>Driver v3.3.5.0 from 6/2020
>is it the last driver at the moment?
This driver I assume by the number is for 1062 not 106x/1061.   NOTE: 106x/1061 most likely won't like it...  If your card is 1062 then, maybe it's for you!  Try it and see if get BSOD...

My 'unnecessarily tweaked' BIOS v5.00 says 1061 in it, v4.27 says 106x which is incorrect...  I made these changes to try and make it clear it is for 1061 card ONLY and the last one with the right name on a site full of other v4.27, v4.23, v3.29 or whatever they state...

Read my previous post below, written a while ago now (or ask Boombastik)...   My posts explain what I did anyway...

Previous post:








						Latest driver and firmware for ASMedia ASM106x series
					

The small instruction booklet that ships with my card reads....  Product description:  PCIE-GS24 is a PCI-Express X1 interface to 4-ports SATA-III host controller card. It is based on ASMedia ASM1061 and ASM1093 SATA controller solution. Blah...blah...blah




					www.techpowerup.com
				



THIS BIOS IS FOR 1061 CARDS.  106x is not 1061/1062 even if the manufacturer originally planned that...



chrcoluk said:


> Very nice, but is there a changelog, and also how does one flash this firmware?


3rd image.  Is self-explanatory.  Select BIOS and flash it.  Reboot after...

Change Log
- This is one of the 4.27 BIOS versions.  Integration with the motherboard BIOS seems more stable than the previous BIOS that came with the card.
- Incorrect 106x in BIOS boot string changed to say 1061. >>>IT IS NOT FOR 106x/1062<<<
- v4.27 changed to v5.00 to show this package is the last BIOS, when on a site full of other v4.27, v4.23, v3.29 or whatever they state...
- Driver that works with this card is supplied. But if I recall, was also found by Windows Update.
   - v3.3.3.0/v3.3.3.5 had issues with my 1061 card.  This driver is meant for 1062 only as far as I can tell (or it was my graphics card as well having an issue).
      - I use the one supplied with no real issues / ro13 below says he is using v3.3.5.0.   If v3.3.5.0 seems stable, then that is likely the better one...


----------



## ro13 (Oct 17, 2022)

The_Mole_UK said:


> If you say so.  My PC/1061 card has worked fine ever since.  No more issues, no more BSOD and easier to flash.   Done my bit, each to their own...
> (Changing the graphics card to a more Windows 10 friendly one helped too + redoing the heatsink)
> 
> The changes I made are because 4.27 is not clear which card it is for and second so that people know it is the last one for the 1061 (not 106x/1062) card.  There are also a couple of versions of 4.27.  Mine also flashes from Windows 10, so wrong there - but yes, if you want to install from a fiddlier DOS USBF, it will work that way too with a DOS installer.  I borrowed the Windows installer from another BIOS revision.
> ...





my as media 1061 is working fine with firmware 5.00 and driver 3.3.5.0 under windows 11.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (Oct 18, 2022)

ro13 said:


> my as media 1061 is working fine with firmware 5.00 and driver 3.3.5.0 under windows 11.


Well, v5.00 is technically a 4.27, but yes, these cards still work great...
Shall try the 3.3.5.0 driver. I think my pc graphics card did not like being made to run Windows 10 and that was some of the issue.

I bought a different graphics card off eBay, redid the heatsink and ever since my PC has been stable. Even emulating an Amiga A1200 HD on it...
I have noticed my drives sometimes do an 'initialisation check-like-bar' in Windows 10 (and that could be the Windows Update driver, so, think I will try v3.3.5.0 again...
Currently, Windows 10 has been disallowed from updating drivers without asking me... 

v3.3.5.0 might work better...   Thanks.


----------



## 50eurouser (Oct 18, 2022)

I have a card like the one on the photo and I have one bizarre bug. My intenso TOP 256GB SSD has SM2259XT controller and that causes slowdowns and neverending boot times when hooked on the ASM1061. The sata3 card works fine with any other SSD/HDD name it some BX500 clones some yeestor junk etc. Same for the SSD it works fine with onboard Intel Controllers Z97/ICH10R etc. I'm using the firmware named 4.27/ 5.00 from the_mole and had the same issues with stock. Anyone ever had same issue before with ASM1061 and knows a possible solution ? Using MS Win10 standard AHCI drivers. 

*My Intenso TOP 256GB SSD has 2259XT and Sandisk BICS5 112L TLC.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (Oct 18, 2022)

50eurouser said:


> I have a card like the one on the photo and I have one bizarre bug. My intenso TOP 256GB SSD has SM2259XT controller and that causes slowdowns and neverending boot times when hooked on the ASM1061. The sata3 card works fine with any other SSD/HDD name it some BX500 clones some yeestor junk etc. Same for the SSD it works fine with onboard Intel Controllers Z97/ICH10R etc. I'm using the firmware named 4.27/ 5.00 from the_mole and had the same issues with stock. Anyone ever had same issue before with ASM1061 and knows a possible solution ? Using MS Win10 standard AHCI drivers.
> 
> *My Intenso TOP 256GB SSD has 2259XT and Sandisk BICS5 112L TLC.


Try the v3.3.5.0 drivers.  See if that fixes it?
Part of my issue was graphics card.
Just make sure you uninstall the old drivers and don’t run two…


----------



## 50eurouser (Oct 18, 2022)

Same behavior with v3.3.5.0 drivers, it will take ages to load Win10 and when at the desktop keyboard / mouse will work fine but the responsiveness will be with terrible delay. Hitting Windows button to shut down takes like ~5min. Everything is fine when the SSD is on the native EP45-DS3R ports or when any other SSD I use is on the ASM1061 card. It only happens when that Intenso TOP (2259XT) is installed on the ASM1061 card.


----------



## The_Mole_UK (Oct 18, 2022)

50eurouser said:


> Same behavior with v3.3.5.0 drivers, it will take ages to load Win10 and when at the desktop keyboard / mouse will work fine but the responsiveness will be with terrible delay. Hitting Windows button to shut down takes like ~5min. Everything is fine when the SSD is on the native EP45-DS3R ports or when any other SSD I use is on the ASM1061 card. It only happens when that Intenso TOP (2259XT) is installed on the ASM1061 card.


I would rebuild the PC in a different way then, to avoid the card.


----------



## MasterMorgan (Dec 10, 2022)

@The_Mole_UK I am trying to work out which firmware to use with my card, but I am confused as to how to correctly identify them. Mine has the following hardware IDs in Device Manager:
PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_10601B21&REV_02
PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_10601B21
PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&CC_010601
PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&CC_0106
According to pcilookup.com this is an ASM1062, but I have flashed your firmware to it, and it seems to be working fine. You, on the other hand, say that the fw is for the 1061 only.

Can you shed some light on which card I am in possession of and which is the latest firmware for that card? Thanks a lot for you great work!


----------



## Xtreme85 (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi people, 

i have a ASMedia 1061 Card with 10 additional ports. The Chinese sent me the card, but no driver... I tryed some driver from the web, but all causes BOSD. 

Then i tried to flash firmware to "5.00" like Mole wrote, with the updater. But i get an error (see pic). I don´t know why the "host device is not ready". The card is plugged in in the mainboard and when the computer starts, it shows the card. 

Can someone help me?


----------



## Muaddib (Monday at 2:34 AM)

Boombastik said:


> *For the firmware asm1061*
> 1)create a bootable usb disk (for example rufus)
> 2)unzip the folder i attached and put the four files in the usb stick root folder.
> 3)boot the pc from usb and write this command: AHCI.bat (please disable secure boot as we need to run in dos environment)
> 5) the firmware will updated to the new 4.27 (is the same that The_Mole_UK attached without his mod as not needed)



So will it fit onboard ASM1061 controller or is it for extension card based controller only?
According to the ROM size of 33 KB it looks like it's onboard/motherboard controller firmware


----------

